# insufficient memory....



## fredst (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm trying to cut and paste some text from a website into Word....it is the only website open...
When I attempt to Paste I get the following:

"THERE IS INSUFFICIENT MEMORY OR DISK SPACE. CLOSE EXTRA WINDOWS AND SAVE YOUR WORK"

I have 116 GB free space on the hard drive so, that can't be the problem and I have already rebooted.

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

1. Perform *Disk Cleanup *to empty all *Temporary Internet Files*. (If you need further clarifications on that, please ask.)

2. Confirm your *Pagefile Size *setting is to *System Managed*. (If you need further clarifications on that, please ask.)

3. When viewing the web page in IE, go to *File *menu > click on *Edit with Word* (see first image attached).

4. When MS Word opens the new file, select *HTML *in the Convert File dialog box, and click *OK*. (see second image attached).

5. Locate the desired text, select it and press *CTRL+C* (it is better to copy rather than cut).

6. Navigate to your target document, and press *CTRL+V* to paste the copied text.


If no joy, post back your Anti-Virus and Firewall program(s) in use and respective settings. Also, if Adobe 7.0 is installed.
.


----------



## fredst (Nov 6, 2006)

Got it...it worked...thanks again!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Glad you sorted it out - cheers!

What you attempted (copy-paste straight from IE) normally works (if in your Firewall you grant MS Word access to the internet), so keep that in mind and try it in the future. But in case it fails again, now you know what to do.


----------

